# ninjamorph help



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Anything I do using ninjamorph to modify some images in system ui ended up fc on status bar and when I reboot I don't have a status bar anymore!


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

can you post the steps you are taking being so vague doesnt help. kinda like saying my car wont start.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol opened ninja morph went to systemui I tried changing the colors on some icons and I change the 3g icons and renamed it to exact way the rom had it finish project didn't zipalign (last it put me in bootloop) rebooted and i lost the stat bar. So I flash recovery tried it again this time only did the icons the same thing happened tried it again just change colors this time still no go did it again just change colors again but zipalign still a no go. Oh yeah I have read your thread on doing it on the desktop but I wanna do it w/o plugging the phone into a computer Coz Im curious why ninjamorph doesn't work with systemui but works in framework res.


----------



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've had this happen to me, as well. As best as I can figure, one of the images isn't the right size/configuration so when the system calls that .png for the status bar, it just doesn't boot.

I have been able to change some icons with no issues (typically the 3G/4G icons, the signal bars, and the wifi), so I'd recommend making small changes with NinjaMorph and see when it stops loading the bar. Then, you'll know what isn't playing nice.

Also, for large changes, you can use something like Astro to copy and paste en masse if the file names match instead of going one by one in NinjaMorph.

Hope this helps!


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"rpz3.14 said:


> I've had this happen to me, as well. As best as I can figure, one of the images isn't the right size/configuration so when the system calls that .png for the status bar, it just doesn't boot.
> 
> I have been able to change some icons with no issues (typically the 3G/4G icons, the signal bars, and the wifi), so I'd recommend making small changes with NinjaMorph and see when it stops loading the bar. Then, you'll know what isn't playing nice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input I tried just changing the colors in two icons and it still took my state bar off on the next reboot


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

good luck with that then


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"Promethazine said:


> good luck with that then


Lol you know what else I found out about ninja morphing? If you put that file in the kitchen it'll send you to boot loop so I keep an untouched framework Res and system ui backup in my sd


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks for the heads up. i have had 0 issues with ninjamorph using the method i posted. all other things i tried caused stat bar to go missing or stuck at htc logo. i use ninjamorph only for the systemui.apk and use UOT for framework


----------

